# new TV?



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I have a super old analog TV >20 years old and has a converter box. I've never had cable, and use antenna. Won't be getting cable.

My old TV is starting to die and will need a new one soon.

These days it's so different - so wondering what I need to know to set up?

Also, will I need new DVD players (I mostly watch DVDs from the library). From what I've seen online - the plugs for my old DVD players won't plug into the new sets. 

Also, does the TV need to be wall mounted, etc.? If not, are the stands good and solid (live in earthquake country)? 

Also, heard the new TVs can spy on you - how to turn off, etc.

Also, on SS - so needing something reliable that will last but not too expensive. I also need subtitles (and big enough to read) as slightly hearing impaired.

And anything else you can think I may need to know to purchase and set up modern TV, compared to the dinosaurs of the past like I have.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> These days it's so different - so wondering what I need to know to set up?


Most people are still happy with a 1080p TV. They are almost all smartTVs now.

You'll need a new DVD player that supports 1080p and has an HDMI output.

The new TVs can be wall mounted or use with their stands. Either is fine.

TVs do not spy on you...

Here is my recommendation:

https://www.amazon.com/LG-Electroni...&qid=1524180072&sr=8-6&keywords=LG+1080p&th=1

https://www.amazon.com/Sony-DVPSR51...4180138&sr=1-1&keywords=dvd+player+1080p+hdmi


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - Masterchiefxx17!

I appreciate the information. Unfortunately, that's way too expensive for me. I'm on SS. The TV alone is more than half my monthly income. And there's no price on the DVD player.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

TVs start at about $100 and go on up to over half-a-million bucks. Here are a few of the low-end models that have 1080p: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod... 4814&cm_sp=Cat_TV-Video_1-_-TopNav-_-32-inch


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - SpywareDr! Much better. Also, better suited to my small apartment. I don't think a 55" TV would fit in my small place.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

You're welcome.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Good list of TV ratings in the 2018 Consumer Report Buying Guide.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - Corday! That's a great help.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Is there some kind of conversion plug or cord I can buy so I can use my old DVD players with the 3 plugs to the new HDMI plugs for the new TVs? Or would it be another way to connect?

Also, about set up. Any ideas how to set up to get free streaming movies from the library (local libraries - city and county in the USA)? I obviously can't afford nor am interested in Netflix or HULU, etc. Do I need to set up with my computer - can't move it as it doesn't have wifi (old desktop that works great) and would be across the room from the TV? Would I need cables and do they make them long enough?

Also, are the speakers in most TVs as good as the old analog TV speakers? My stereo is even older than my TV (think about 38 years old - built before CDs); so I wouldn't be able to hook it up to the new TV.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

https://heresthethingblog.com/2014/05/12/hdtv-tip-connect-vcr-hdtv/
Small TVs have terrible sound. With 42" or less, you'll need a sound bar or surround system.
Old speakers wear out.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks - Corday! Good advise as always.

BTW, the reason I asked is most TVs no longer have composite and/or S-Video inputs and outputs where I was looking; however, I think I found a TV with S-Video inputs. However, not sure by the time I have the money and help to go get the TV and someone to take out the old one and help me set up the new one (can't carry or lift more than about 6 lbs with my disabilities) it will still be sold.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

tierra said:


> Thanks - Corday! Good advise as always.


Congratulations, tierra!! That was your 1,000th post......:flowers:

You sound like me......most of my stuff is ancient.....:laugh: Other than my computer and TV everything is 80's and earlier. I'm on SS, too......have to be frugal. I haven't had my VCR hooked up since '09.....same goes with my CD player. I don't watch much TV......only at bedtime.

Good luck with the new TV.......you'll like the newer ones. My sons bought me a new one in '11 for Fathers Day.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you for your post - SABL!

You're lucky to have a son and one that helps you. No children to help me.

Yes, my stuff is ancient but works better, in general, than the new stuff that's no good out of the box. I no longer have a microwave as the last couple times bought one - didn't work out of the box (good brands too) and the last two that worked out of the box only worked for 2 years - not long enough to buy another one; and so hard to get to any stores and can't carry anything (plus I walk with 2 canes) - and the van services don't allow something that heavy (8 lbs limit) and taxis won't help either. So, mostly just do without - did most of my life anyway, a lot wasn't available to the general public once invented until later. And have always tried to live green and you can't really buy stuff that's no good in a few years and really be green. I'd like a TV; however, still considering the consequences - financially, transportation, and especially green.

Mostly watch DVDs from library. Have an antenna and get a lot of stations (live in a high area in a major city) - but the programing isn't worth it, except for Create, PBS, and NHK; those I watch sparingly.

Too bad they've changed the laws on consumer products. We should be trying to get them to last longer not shorter.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Problem is, we, the consumer keep looking for the cheapest price.

We used to have a huge Frigidaire microwave that lasted over 28 years. (1986-2014). The reason I say "over" is because it was still working fine when I replaced it with a new fancy stainless Frigidaire microwave/oven combo and put the old one out in the alley. Someone had picked it up by the next day ... and they may still be using it(?) It was like an old Timex watch. Take a lickin' and keep on tickin'. :smile:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Son?? I have 4 of them.....:laugh: Firstborn was a girl and the rest were boys.....total of 5 kids. For big projects I have plenty of help......for small stuff I'm on my own. 

I can't remember the last time I set foot in a library.......I have everything right here at my desk via the internet. Last time I watched Over The Air TV was early 90's and use Netflix or Hulu now. Not many OTA channels in my area......I stream programs/movies on a demand basis and watch when I want to. I may expand my services so I can watch Turner Classic Movies again....I haven't had cable TV for 5 years. 

Microwave is pretty much a must for me......I hate preheating the electric oven for a simple frozen 'TV dinner'. I used to plan dinners and cook meals but the g-kids are getting older and have their owns plans that don't correspond with mine most times.....:laugh:


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you SpywareDr and SABL,

I pay extra for items if I think they'll last, worth it and less expensive in the long run. That's what happened with my latest computer - tired of Dellhell and got a Puget System. NO problems and lasting years and no charge for labor or free tech support for life (and their tech support does things others don't - like figured out that my clock wasn't keeping right time due to my ISP and modem not the computer). They even loaded windows 10 for free for me as my internet connection was too slow when the change came from windows 7 to windows 10.

I don't go to the library - for some books and DVDs, etc. I have delivery once/month from my city library (out of area for the other two libraries for delivery). Mostly use the free services like ebooks (have 3 libraries for that - 2 different (well, one is actually 2 counties combined - so 3 counties but only 2 libraries) counties and a city). I do purchase request from all and often get what I want and can also do ILL (interlibrary loans) for other things. Maybe it's time to check out the services your library has as most people don't know all the services and especially if housebound and poor a real blessing.

Was hoping if get a new TV could stream vids from library for free - as often they're no longer buying DVDs. But doesn't look like they have free service on the new TVs - just the paid ones - like Netflix and HULU - which I'm not in a position to buy and probably don't have what I want and wouldn't use enough. And my computer doens't have wifi and is far away from where the TV would be and not really sure how to set up if the free library service isn't available on the TV.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm looking at TVs that will fit in my small apartment and they're going to be around 32".

Can someone tell me about a sound bar? What is it and how do I use it? Does it attach to the TV and if so how? Would I need a specific one for the specific TV?

Thank you


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

A soundbar is a long skinny box with speakers in it, and many come with a separate sub-woofer. Most connect much the say as any other speakers and some have multiple ways to connect them. You can see quite a variety here on the Walmart page: https://www.walmart.com/browse/electronics/sound-bars/3944_77622_8375901_1230415_1107398

and more here on Google images: https://www.google.com/search?newwi....0...1ac.1.64.img..2.10.384.0...0.K5C18qsnQRY

PCMag's "The Best Soundbars of 2018": https://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2418338,00.asp


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks - SpywareDr! Will check out.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

32" is fine for me......works perfect in my bedroom. Fits right in with my computer desk....:laugh: I don't use the living room very often.....that's for the rest of the family. When I first built this place ('89) I set up the stereo in the living room and used it for sound with my 25" console TV. Worked great til my kids started taking components into their rooms for their enjoyment. 

Depends on the quality of sound you are looking for when it comes to a sound bar or surround sound. I don't need the theater effect for what I watch.......would make it nicer but I'm happy with the speaker on my TV. I mainly listen to dialog and the effects aren't needed. I admit it sounds much better when watching movies but I spend very little time watching TV.......maybe a few hours at bedtime. 

**I just checked on sound bars and may consider buying one......a cheap one (~$50). They say voices will be clearer.....:thumb: That, alone, is worth looking into. I worked construction my whole career and my hearing could be better.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

tierra said:


> Thanks - SpywareDr! Will check out.


You're welcome.

Here at the house in MD we use Samsung QLED and the older SUHD TV's with Samsung Soundbar and subwoofers on all of them. They sound great, a-n-d they automatically turn On/Off with the TVs/(BluRays/etc.).

Still have an older 32" Sony flat screen, without a soundbar at our lake-front cottage in MI. It's mainly for the kids though. They have shelves stuffed full of DVDs. Wife and I rarely have any time to watch TV while we're up there. It sounds okay though ... for a TV that is. Really wouldn't want it any noisier. It's distracting enough as it is.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - SABL and SpywareDr


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

:thumb:


----------



## ibm650 (Feb 6, 2008)

You should be able to pick up a hdmi disk player for $10 at Goodwill, I buy them all the time.


----------



## bfotk (Feb 10, 2009)

tierra said:


> My old TV is starting to die and will need a new one soon.



Finding a new TV that will fit your needs is going to be tricky. What you need is a "new to you" TV that's got a few years on it.

Right now there's an older Panasonic Viera TV for sale on Craigslist in the Lake Forest Park area for $50. It looks good and looks like it comes with a wall mount...and remote!

Here are the inputs it will offer you: HDMI, S-Video input, audio line-in, audio line-out, component video input, composite video output, composite video/audio input.

I'm sure that one of those will handle your DVD player. Also it has a digital (ATSC) tuner so you can hook your antenna directly to it without a converter box.

The model number is TC-32LE60.

If you want to converse, feel free to send a private message.

By the way, I'm in Tucson, AZ. The TV listing is NOT mine. I just happened upon it doing a Seattle CL search.


----------



## sh10453 (Mar 18, 2010)

Walmart has this 4K unit on sale for $210, which is far more superior to 1080. Unbeatable price. 
It's 49" diagonal. 
It is 16:9, so it's approx. 43" x 25" with the stand.
Speakers are 10 watts, so that should give decent sound.
I never owned a product of this brand, but I think you can find out feedback on them and on this unit.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sceptre-...3276116492&affillinktype=10&veh=aff#read-more


----------



## et_tu_brute (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi "tierra"
Not sure of which country you are residing in, I am in Australia and keep my reply mindful of that fact. I had a fanntastic Sony Trinitron analogue TV that gave me 25 years of first class service and once survived a lightning strike and was re-built to 'as new condition'. I don't think Sony ever expected the TV to have lasted that long. When we switched over to Digital broadcasting that I switched over to a then large screen 40" Sony Bravia TV. after trying out a digital set top box for a couple of weeks and found it wanting.

"Also, will I need new DVD players (I mostly watch DVDs from the library). From what I've seen online - the plugs for my old DVD players won't plug into the new sets."

Most, if not all have just about removed all their "legacy" port connections:
Composite
Component
S-video
Scart
BNC
The top 3 were the most frequent to have been fond on TVs until recent develpments and the take-up of HDMI.
Nowadays most TVs will have
HDMI (usually about 3 ports)
and
Composite (simple yellow coloured RCA port. 
Even on the cheapest TV it should have these two connections. 
So if your old DVD player is still working, a composite connection towether with the analogue audio RCA jacks will see you through until your DVD player finally gives up the ghost.

There are also TVs around with built-in DVD players. The downside of this is that if the TV or the DVD eventually breaks down the whole unit becomes useless.

"Also, does the TV need to be wall mounted, etc.? If not, are the stands good and solid (live in earthquake country)?"

Even large TVs are not as heavy as theey were 10+ years ago, as many screens are not glass but a lighweight plastic to keep the weight down. That said, many TVs will sit nicely on a stand and a wall mount can be an expensive option when you conside the cost of the wall mount bracket and cost of installation, covering up unsightly cables etc. Many floor stand models come with a small strap or bracket to attach the top of the TV to the wall to help prevent accidently tipping a large screen over.

"Also, heard the new TVs can spy on you - how to turn off, etc."

There was an issue with the Samsung brand of TV's however that issue was resolved years ago and unlikely that it was ever a problem with the cheaper TVs anyway.

There are a hell of a lot of extremely cheap TVs and DVD players around at the moment. They are built to the lowest possible price point using the cheapest components possible and will not include many features just to save a few bucks. You would need to check around to find out which offer the best value and reliability. I would not expect any of them to be durable beyond 2-3 years and because of high cost of repairs, they would become land-fill in a relatively short time. Even the best known brands are building their products in Chinqa and other low cost countries using the cheapest components these day, just to be able to compete on price and relying upon the goodwill from their brand name. A visit to your local library to find magazines from your countrie's consumer organisations may help also. In Australia we have "Choice" magazine published by the Australian Consumers Association who conduct a variety of tests for cheapest, best value, best performing etc. across the various price bands. This is something you may not see in dedicated audio/vial enthusiest magazines. Many magazines are published online now so ask your friendly library if they have access to them.

Best of luck in your endeavours.

regards,

et tu, Bruté?


----------



## shel10 (Dec 5, 2004)

Suggest a Samsung or LG with a 40 inch screen, 60Hz, and 1080p. You should be able to find something between $200 and $350. If you have WiFi, then get a Smart TV. Only time a 4K set is worth the money is if you are going greater than 55 inches.

Don't mount it on the wall. You want the set at eye level when seated in your favorite chair.


----------



## jacatone (Nov 15, 2003)

I opted to stay analog so I could still use my old VCRs and DVD players. If you go with digital you'll have to buy a DVR for antenna. People are giving away CRT TVs on Craig's List or selling them for next to nothing. Might check that out first.


----------



## SeptimusFry (Apr 12, 2012)

I just read this thread superficially and may duplicate other advice, but here goes..

Size of new TV: we have 2x 32" 1x 44", the latter 44" is for a viewing distance about 14' max, the others in bedrooms v.d. about 10', you choose size by viewing distance ( and depth of your pockets).

Watching DVDs: we use an old dvd player which has an old banana plug to hdmi conversion cable, there will always be a conversion cable somewhere for _your_ needs. 

Sound bar: with your self-description, I would suggest you have no need for a sound bar, you say you are a bit hard of hearing, so the fact that a sound bar has more hi-fi ability is a waste of money. Choose a set that has enough oomph of its own.

Buying second-hand: you take a risk, but it can mean a bargain. Someone trading up from a perfectly good model... EBay and Paypal have sufficient protection, maybe. Just look at the rep of the vendor.

Good luck.


----------



## SeptimusFry (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh, just forgot. I think the pessimistic outlook posted above is rather too strong. Most modern electronic equipment will last longer than the technology it implements. Moore's law seems to apply to life as to cost. I would imagine you will chuck whatever you buy today when it is still functioning, or maybe it will see you out. Building down to cost objectives doesn't mean lower quality as it might to a new pair of shoes. Look at cars...they don't rust like their ancestors, the old models needed far more care than current. Don't quote a model-T which is running today because of love and care from an enthusiast.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - everyone for your help. (for some reason not been getting notices of this thread the last few days - my account is setup to get notification)

I figured out that I probably can't have a TV larger than 32" to fit into my apartment.

bfotk - thanks for the Craigs list posting - I'm disabled senior and don't drive - so can't get to Lake Forest Park. Access won't allow anything over 8 lbs and they're non-reliable anyway and I'd be stuck there for minimum of an hour if they did come pick me up. With my disabilities a bit far of a ride too. BTW, family in Sierra Vista. 

SeptimusFry, jacatone, shel10m, et_tu_brute, sh10453, ibm650 - thanks for the information. BTW, in the USA and no Walmart where I am. Not looking to wall mount (costs more for the mounting and the mount than a TV - and not sure can with my lease) and have an old stand for my old TV. Have friends that go to Good Will, Salvation Army, etc. and can ask them.

A friend is on some kind of neighborhood group similar to freecycle and she's asking for used TV (even she doesn't have a TV - but sometimes we watch DVDs in the winter together). If not, I have another friend coming from S. CA to help me next month - he'll take me shopping and get the old TV out, etc. The library sent me several pages from consumer reports. 

The old TV is still working - just losing pixels from the top - so I can wait. It's not like I watch much TV, and there's rarely anything interesting - so even if I go without a TV I don't think I'm missing much. And I do occasionally watch some programs, especially from Japan online too. DVDs I can always get from the library later if the TV totally dies.

Thank you - Everyone!


----------

